# [SOLVED] Installing Xp Acer Aspire 5542G



## ScarringDown (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi I Just Got the Acer Aspire 5542g and im trying to install xp 64 bit edition when i do it just gives me a bsod on setup is starting windows on a vmware machine it works fine though
here are the complete specs

*Central Processors*
Processor Name: AMD Athlon II M3
Original Processor Freqency:2000.0 MHz
CPU ID:00100F62
Extended CPU ID:00100F62
CPU Brand Name:AMD Athlon(tm) II Dual-Core M300
CPU Vendor:AuthenticAMD
CPU SteppingA-C2
CPU Code Name:Champlain
CPU Platform:Socket S1g3
Number of CPU Cores:2
Number of Logical CPUs:2

*Motherboard:*
Computer 
Computer Brand Name: Acer Aspire 5542

*Motherboard * 
Motherboard Model: Acer JV50TR
Motherboard Chipset: AMD 785G (RS780) + SB750
Motherboard Slots:2xPCI Express x1, 1xPCI Express x16
BIOS Manufacturer:Acer, Phoenix Technologies
BIOS Date:10/22/09
BIOS Version:V1.05 

Super-IO/LPC Chip: Unknown
*
Memory*
General information 
Total Memory Size:4 GBytes

Current Performance Settings
Maximum Supported Memory Clock:400.0 MHz
Current Memory Clock:332.5 MHz (5 : 3 ratio)
Current Timing (tCAS-tRCD-tRP-tRAS):5.0-5-5-15
Memory Runs At: Single-Channel

Command Rate:2T
Read to Read Delay (tRD_RD) Different Rank:3T
Write to Write Delay (tWR_WR) Different Rank:1T
Write to Read Delay (tWR_RD) Same Rank (tWTR):3T
Write to Precharge Delay (tWTP/tWR):5T
RAS# to RAS# Delay (tRRD):3T
Row Cycle Time (tRC):20T
Four Activate Window (tFAW):13T
*
Graphics Card*
Video chipset 
Video Chipset: ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4570 (M92)
Video Memory: 512 MBytes of GDDR3 SDRAM

Video Card 
Video Card:ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4530/4570 (M92) [ACER]
Video Bus: PCI Express x16 @ x16
Video RAMDAC: Unknown
Video BIOS Version:011.022.004.000.033093

Performance 
Processor Clock:680.0 MHz
Memory Clock:796.5 MHz (Effective 1593.0 MHz)
Memory Bus Width:64-bit
Number Of Pixel Pipelines:4
Number Of Unified Shaders:80
*
Audio*

Audio Adapter: ATI SB600 - High Definition Audio Controller
High Definition Audio Codec:RealTek ALC888

Audio Adapter:ATI RV730 - High Definition Audio Controller

Thats Not Everything If U Need More Tell Me
all info provided by hwinfo32


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Installing Xp Acer Aspire 5542G*

Installing XP on a SATA drive requires an additional step:

http://xphelpandsupport.mvps.org/how_do_i_install_windows_xp_on_a.htm

However, Most newer BIOS allow an Alternate method for SATA . . Go into the bios and check the "*Sata Operation*" setting, 

change it to "_*Raid Autodetect/ATA*_ if it is not already. Now try to install XP ( could be IDE Mode, Compatibility Mode or Legacy Mode - different BIOS use different terms )

some will say *IDE* instead of *ATA*)

If there are no such settings you'll need to slipstream the sata drivers on the XP CD, follow the instructions in this guide : 

http://www.digitgeek.com/how-to-slipstream-sata-drivers-into-xp-cd/


----------



## ScarringDown (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Installing Xp Acer Aspire 5542G*

Thanks Il Try THat


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Installing Xp Acer Aspire 5542G*

You will not only need the sata driver, but Acer shows no drivers for XP.
This unit is supported for Win7 only (by Acer)

Seeing I do not know the hardware you have on this unit you may find it hard to locate XP drivers.

Bill


----------



## ScarringDown (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Installing Xp Acer Aspire 5542G*

ok its installed now i figured out how to change it to ide in the bios but i absolutely cannot find drivers fore this thing im in a internet cafe now cuz my internet on teh xp isnt working please help me i dont have a windows 7 recovery disk


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Installing Xp Acer Aspire 5542G*

I will need you to run Everest on the Acer Machine so I can "see" what hardware you have.
A link is under my signature.

If you are unable to the please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have.

Didn't you make the recovery DVD (win7) Before you put XP on this computer?

Bill


----------



## ScarringDown (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Installing Xp Acer Aspire 5542G*

Hi Im sorry for taking so long to get back to you i was kidna busy buit i ran and downloaded everest heres the report
--------[ EVEREST Corporate Edition ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Versie EVEREST v5.30.1900/nl
Benchmark Module 2.4.273.0
Startpagina http://www.lavalys.com/
Rapporttype Snelrapport [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Computer JOSHPC
Maker Joshua CUssons


--------[ Overzicht ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Computertype ACPI x64-based PC (Mobile)

Internet Explorer 8.0.7600.16385
DirectX DirectX 11.0
Computernaam JOSHPC
Naam gebruiker Joshua CUssons
Aanmeld Domein [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Datum / Tijd 2010-01-09 / 11:57

Moederbord:
CPU Type DualCore AMD Athlon X2 QL-01, 1953 MHz (10 x 195)
Moederbordnaam Acer Aspire 5542
Moederbord Chipset AMD 760G/780G/780V/785G/790GX, AMD K10
Systeemgeheugen [ TRIAL VERSION ]
BIOS Type Phoenix (10/22/09)

Scherm:
Video kaart ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series (512 MB)
Video kaart ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series (512 MB)
3D Acceleratie ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4530/4570 (M92)
Monitor Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB]
Monitor Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB] (HSCY300223)

Multimedia:
Geluidskaart ATI Radeon HDMI @ ATI RV710/730/740 - High Definition Audio Controller
Geluidskaart Realtek ALC888/1200 @ ATI SB750 - High Definition Audio Controller

Opslag:
IDE controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Harde schijf FUJITSU MHZ2160BH G1 USB Device (160 GB, 5400 RPM, SATA-II)
Harde schijf WDC WD6400BEVT-22A0RT0 ATA Device (596 GB, IDE)
Optische Station HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GT30N ATA Device
SMART Status harde schijf OK

Partities:
C: (NTFS) [ TRIAL VERSION ]
D: (NTFS) 290464 MB (109595 MB vrij)
H: (NTFS) 100939 MB (54414 MB vrij)
Geheugencapaciteit [ TRIAL VERSION ]

Invoerapparaten:
Toetsenbord HID Keyboard Device
Toetsenbord Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Muis HID-compliant mouse
Muis HID-compliant mouse
Muis PS/2 Compatible Mouse
Spel Besturing Microsoft PC-joystick driver

Netwerk:
Primair IP-Adres [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Primair MAC-Adres 00-26-2D-5F-25-02
Netwerkkaart Atheros AR5B93 Wireless Network Adapter
Netwerkkaart Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet (192. [ TRIAL VERSION ])
Netwerkkaart Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Netwerkkaart VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet1 (192. [ TRIAL VERSION ])
Netwerkkaart VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet8 (192. [ TRIAL VERSION ])
Modem HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP

Externe apparaten:
Printer Fax
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 controller ATI SB750 - OHCI USB Controller
USB1 controller ATI SB750 - OHCI USB Controller
USB1 controller ATI SB750 - OHCI USB Controller
USB1 controller ATI SB750 - OHCI USB Controller
USB2 controller ATI SB750 - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller
USB2 controller ATI SB750 - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller
USB-apparaat USB Composite Device
USB-apparaat USB Composite Device
USB-apparaat USB Input Device
USB-apparaat USB Input Device
USB-apparaat USB Input Device
USB-apparaat USB Input Device
USB-apparaat USB Mass Storage Device
USB-apparaat Video WebCam
Batterij Microsoft AC Adapter
Batterij Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery
Batterij Microsoft Composite Battery

DMI:
DMI BIOS Leverancier Phoenix Technologies LTD
DMI BIOS Versie V1.05
DMI Systeem Fabrikant Acer
DMI Systeem Product Aspire 5542
DMI systeem Versie 0100
DMI Systeem Serienummer [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI System UUID [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Moederbordfabrikant Acer
DMI Moederbordproduct JV50TR
DMI Moederbordversie Rev
DMI Moederbord Serienummer [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI chassisfabrikant Acer
DMI chassisversie None
DMI chassisserienummer [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI chassiskenteken [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI chassistype Notebook


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: AMD RS780/RS880 Chipset - Host Bridge

Offset 000: 22 10 01 96 06 00 30 22 00 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 10 93 02 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 C4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 040: 08 9C 00 C0 C1 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00 42 20 05 00 
Offset 050: 25 10 93 02 08 40 00 90 08 10 05 00 08 00 00 00 
Offset 060: F8 00 00 00 13 EB F0 C7 00 02 20 00 0F 80 86 85 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 01 11 01 00 00 20 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 03 20 C8 00 00 31 20 00 10 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 C8 3D 01 00 00 47 00 00 00 08 F8 7C D0 
Offset 0A0: 26 00 74 00 00 00 00 82 00 00 00 00 79 01 C0 07 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 80 08 54 80 01 20 10 11 00 D0 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 60 09 75 1E 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 0C 02 00 00 00 00 00 0F 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 08 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F00: AMD RS780/RS880 Chipset - PCI Express Graphics Port 0

Offset 000: 22 10 03 96 07 04 10 00 00 00 04 06 08 00 01 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 00 91 91 00 20 
Offset 020: E0 CF E0 CF 01 D0 F1 DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 1C 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 01 58 03 C8 00 00 00 00 10 A0 42 01 20 80 00 00 
Offset 060: 10 09 00 00 02 0D 30 00 42 00 02 F1 80 25 14 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 48 01 08 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 42 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 05 B0 01 00 0C 30 E0 FE B0 49 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 0D B8 00 00 25 10 93 02 08 00 03 A8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D04 F00: AMD RS780/RS880 Chipset - PCI Express Port 0

Offset 000: 22 10 04 96 06 04 10 00 00 00 04 06 08 00 01 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 03 00 F1 01 00 00 
Offset 020: 20 F0 20 F0 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 04 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 01 58 03 C8 00 00 00 00 10 A0 42 01 20 80 00 00 
Offset 060: 10 01 00 00 12 0C 30 01 42 00 11 70 80 0C 24 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 48 01 08 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 05 B0 01 00 0C 30 E0 FE A0 49 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 0D B8 00 00 25 10 93 02 08 00 03 A8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D06 F00: AMD RS780/RS880 Chipset - PCI Express Port 2

Offset 000: 22 10 06 96 06 04 10 00 00 00 04 06 08 00 01 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 09 00 F1 01 00 00 
Offset 020: 30 F0 30 F0 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 04 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 01 58 03 C8 00 00 00 00 10 A0 42 01 20 80 00 00 
Offset 060: 10 01 00 00 12 0C 30 03 42 00 11 70 80 0C 34 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 48 01 08 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 05 B0 01 00 0C 30 E0 FE 90 49 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 0D B8 00 00 25 10 93 02 08 00 03 A8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D11 F00: ATI SB750 - SATA Controller

Offset 000: 02 10 90 43 07 00 30 02 00 8F 01 01 00 40 00 00 
Offset 010: 21 84 00 00 15 84 00 00 19 84 00 00 11 84 00 00 
Offset 020: 01 84 00 00 00 80 40 F0 00 00 00 00 25 10 93 02 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 01 00 00 
Offset 040: 10 00 3C 00 01 00 10 00 C0 BF 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 05 70 84 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 01 70 22 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 12 00 10 00 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 81 FF 22 F7 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 2C 12 80 B4 01 12 80 B4 01 
Offset 090: 16 80 B4 01 16 80 B4 01 16 80 B4 01 16 80 B4 01 
Offset 0A0: F6 A0 F6 A0 7A A0 7A A0 7A A0 7A A0 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D12 F00: ATI SB750 - OHCI USB Controller

Offset 000: 02 10 97 43 06 00 A0 02 00 10 03 0C 08 40 80 00 
Offset 010: 00 40 40 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 10 93 02 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
Offset 040: 80 03 00 00 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 40 13 03 F6 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D12 F01: ATI SB750 - OHCI USB Controller

Offset 000: 02 10 98 43 16 00 A0 02 00 10 03 0C 08 40 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 50 40 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 10 93 02 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D12 F02: ATI SB750 - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller

Offset 000: 02 10 96 43 16 00 B0 02 00 20 03 0C 08 40 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 84 40 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 10 93 02 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 02 00 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: D8 01 9E 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 20 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 01 00 00 01 00 20 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 01 E4 02 7E 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 0A 00 E0 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D13 F00: ATI SB750 - OHCI USB Controller

Offset 000: 02 10 97 43 06 00 A0 02 00 10 03 0C 08 40 80 00 
Offset 010: 00 60 40 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 10 93 02 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 01 00 00 
Offset 040: 80 03 00 00 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 40 13 03 F6 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D13 F01: ATI SB750 - OHCI USB Controller

Offset 000: 02 10 98 43 16 00 A0 02 00 10 03 0C 08 40 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 70 40 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 10 93 02 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 01 00 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D13 F02: ATI SB750 - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller

Offset 000: 02 10 96 43 16 00 B0 02 00 20 03 0C 08 40 00 00 
Offset 010: 00 88 40 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 10 93 02 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: D8 01 9E 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 20 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 01 00 00 01 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 01 E4 02 7E 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 0A 00 E0 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D14 F00: ATI SB750 - SMBus Controller

Offset 000: 02 10 85 43 03 00 30 02 3C 00 05 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 10 93 02 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 040: 44 E9 00 FD 00 00 00 00 0F FF 00 00 00 00 00 C0 
Offset 050: F0 01 F0 0F F0 0F F0 0F 61 80 A5 5F 80 00 90 00 
Offset 060: 01 00 24 20 BF FC DE 03 7F 90 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 08 00 C0 FE FF 6E 00 00 00 00 F0 07 
Offset 080: F0 0B F0 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 41 80 00 00 F9 CE FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 FF FF 7F FF 70 01 00 FF 00 05 02 49 28 18 
Offset 0B0: 08 00 02 A8 00 00 D0 FE 00 00 00 00 38 CB 08 1A 
Offset 0C0: FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 20 99 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: D8 0C 00 00 7F 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 AA 00 30 08 

B00 D14 F02: ATI SB750 - High Definition Audio Controller

Offset 000: 02 10 83 43 06 00 10 04 00 00 03 04 08 40 00 00 
Offset 010: 04 00 40 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 10 93 02 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 01 00 42 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 05 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D14 F03: ATI SB750 - PCI-LPC Bridge

Offset 000: 02 10 9D 43 0F 00 20 02 00 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 10 93 02 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 040: 04 00 00 00 D5 FF 03 FF 07 FF 60 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 0E 68 00 0E 00 0F 00 80 FF FF FF 
Offset 070: 6E 45 23 00 04 00 00 00 1C 00 00 00 05 0A 00 00 
Offset 080: 08 00 03 A8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 01 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 02 00 C1 FE 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E9 F2 FF 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 F7 FF FF FF 00 00 00 78 
Offset 0D0: 00 FF FF 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 0C 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D14 F04: ATI SB750 - PCI-PCI Bridge

Offset 000: 02 10 84 43 07 04 A0 02 00 01 04 06 00 40 81 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 0A 40 F0 00 80 22 
Offset 020: F0 FF 00 00 F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 040: 26 00 00 FF 00 00 00 00 0C 0F 3C D1 00 01 00 00 
Offset 050: 01 00 00 00 08 00 03 A8 00 00 00 00 85 00 FF FF 
Offset 060: CA 0E 17 00 BA D8 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 06 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D18 F00: AMD K10 - HyperTransport Technology Configuration

Offset 000: 22 10 00 12 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 040: 01 02 04 00 01 02 04 00 01 02 04 00 01 02 04 00 
Offset 050: 01 02 04 00 01 02 04 00 01 02 04 00 01 02 04 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 01 00 E0 00 00 00 20 A8 4F 00 10 FA 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 08 00 01 21 20 30 11 00 60 09 F5 83 13 00 00 00 
Offset 090: CF 02 85 80 00 00 02 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D18 F01: AMD K10 - Address Map

Offset 000: 22 10 01 12 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 040: 03 00 00 00 00 00 37 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 03 0A 00 00 00 0B 00 00 03 00 C8 00 00 FF DF 00 
Offset 0B0: 03 00 E0 00 80 FF EF 00 03 00 F0 00 00 FF FF 00 
Offset 0C0: 13 10 00 00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 03 00 00 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 03 38 00 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D18 F02: AMD K10 - DRAM Controller

Offset 000: 22 10 02 12 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 040: 01 00 00 00 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: E0 3E 78 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 09 0E 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 24 CA 69 7D 34 03 22 00 
Offset 090: 20 00 01 00 0A 80 59 6F 0C 0F 08 8D 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: F2 C8 99 9D 40 00 00 00 C0 FF FD FF CF 8F 00 F0 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: CF 33 E3 9F E1 3F 9C 37 FF FF FE C0 FF FF 80 07 
Offset 0E0: B1 C7 01 1E 0F FE C1 60 61 78 0E 18 00 C8 7F 3E 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 100: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 110: 84 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 24 A4 40 04 C0 0F E0 2C 
Offset 120: F8 FF 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 130: 00 FF 1D 60 FF D0 01 00 FF 00 F7 FF EC 00 30 00 

B00 D18 F03: AMD K10 - Miscellaneous Control

Offset 000: 22 10 03 12 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 040: FF FF FF 3F 5C 00 B0 4A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 04 00 24 2E C0 00 00 10 51 80 01 60 
Offset 070: 51 11 32 60 01 01 98 00 14 0C 20 00 11 08 07 00 
Offset 080: 81 E6 0B E6 E6 41 E6 01 08 00 00 00 00 20 58 02 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 0E 7E 00 00 20 EC 3F F0 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 08 09 B0 EF 0F 08 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 24 0F 81 D8 15 00 00 03 39 52 27 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 30 06 40 01 81 5F 07 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 0F 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 62 0F 10 00 

B00 D18 F04: AMD K10 - Link Control

Offset 000: 22 10 04 12 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B02 D00 F00: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4530/4570 (M92) Video Adapter

Offset 000: 02 10 53 95 07 04 10 00 00 00 00 03 08 00 80 00 
Offset 010: 08 00 00 D0 01 90 00 00 00 00 EF CF 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 10 93 02 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 10 93 02 
Offset 050: 01 58 03 06 00 00 00 00 10 A0 12 00 A0 8F 2C 01 
Offset 060: 10 09 00 00 02 0D 00 00 42 00 02 11 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 05 00 81 00 0C 30 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 80 49 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B02 D00 F01: ATI RV710/730/740 - High Definition Audio Controller

Offset 000: 02 10 38 AA 06 00 10 00 00 00 03 04 08 00 80 00 
Offset 010: 00 C0 EE CF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 10 93 02 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
Offset 040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 10 93 02 
Offset 050: 01 58 03 06 00 00 00 00 10 A0 12 00 A0 8F 2C 01 
Offset 060: 10 01 00 00 02 0D 00 00 42 00 02 11 00 00 00 00 
Offset 070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 05 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B03 D00 F00: Broadcom NetLink BCM5784M PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

Offset 000: E4 14 98 16 06 04 10 00 10 00 00 02 08 00 00 00 
Offset 010: 04 00 20 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 10 07 02 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 
Offset 040: 03 60 FC 00 FF FF FF FF 01 40 03 C0 08 21 00 0A 
Offset 050: 05 CC 81 00 0C 30 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 70 49 00 00 
Offset 060: 09 50 6C 00 2C FF 3F FC 98 02 00 F1 00 00 1B 76 
Offset 070: 92 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 2C 00 00 00 F0 0D 00 00 
Offset 080: 25 10 07 02 00 00 00 00 34 00 13 04 82 40 08 00 
Offset 090: 29 02 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 CA 01 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 00 00 00 00 2A 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 41 78 05 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 E4 14 98 16 0E 00 00 00 10 00 02 00 
Offset 0D0: A1 8F 64 00 07 50 10 00 11 4C 07 00 42 01 11 10 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 1F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B09 D00 F00: Atheros AR5009 802.11a/g/n Wireless Network Adapter

Offset 000: 8C 16 2A 00 46 01 10 00 01 00 80 02 08 00 00 00 
Offset 010: 04 00 30 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5B 10 1F E0 
Offset 030: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 01 00 00 
Offset 040: 01 50 C2 5B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 050: 05 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 060: 10 90 11 00 C0 0C 64 00 17 20 01 00 11 38 03 00 
Offset 070: 42 00 11 10 00 00 00 00 C0 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 090: 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0A0: 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

PCI-1002-9601: ATI ClkConfig

Offset 00: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 42 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 19 9F 10 03 00 80 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 01 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3F 5F C4 80 
Offset 90: FF 03 00 00 1F FF FE 6A 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 60 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF 10 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 20 10 00 17 6C 7B 00 00 4C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 01 00 4D 07 0C 01 00 00 00 00 00 EC 03 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 30 CF 00 00 00 00 00 00 

PCI-1002-9601: ATI RS690/RD780/RD790/RS740/RS780/RX790/RS880 NBMCIND

Offset 00: FFACFF56 88148200 00030200 00000000 
Offset 04: 08881018 0000BBBB 80000102 00000018 
Offset 08: 20000A00 40000008 50505411 00100000 
Offset 0C: 0F000000 00054064 0AAAA000 00000000 
Offset 10: 00FF0000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 14: 00000000 08CC8888 000E2403 D1E01094 
Offset 18: 01FFFF0F 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 1C: 00000000 0000FFFF 0000FFFF 0000FFFF 
Offset 20: 0000FFFF 0000FFFF 0000FFFF 11111111 
Offset 24: 00000010 00000010 00000000 00000000 
Offset 28: 00000000 12280000 00070440 0710FFF0 
Offset 2C: 00010908 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 30: 00000001 02000001 04000000 04000000 
Offset 34: 04000000 04000000 04000000 04000000 
Offset 38: 00F83FE0 1FF83FE0 1FF83FE0 1FF83FE0 
Offset 3C: 000000BB 00000001 02000001 04000000 
Offset 40: 04000000 04000000 04000000 04000000 
Offset 44: 04000000 00F83FE0 1FF83FE0 1FF83FE0 
Offset 48: 1FF83FE0 000000BB 00020007 00000000 
Offset 4C: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 50: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 54: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 58: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 5C: 00000400 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 60: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 64: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 68: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 6C: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 70: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 74: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 78: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 7C: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 80: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 84: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 88: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 8C: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 90: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 94: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 98: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 9C: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset A0: 00F00000 01F10000 74F20000 4AF30000 
Offset A4: 22224851 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset A8: 68488834 10282018 23212421 21482286 
Offset AC: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00040000 
Offset B0: 48800000 00000263 00000202 00000000 
Offset B4: 05000A00 0CBDDDDC 00000033 00000044 
Offset B8: BBBBBBBB BBBBBBBB 55555555 BBBBBBBB 
Offset BC: BBBBBBBB 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset C0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 80006B01 
Offset C4: 04355554 00000000 FFFF0303 00000001 
Offset C8: 23F00000 01F10000 00F20000 05F30000 
Offset CC: 68488834 10282018 33212421 21482286 
Offset D0: 00000202 00000000 00000033 00000044 
Offset D4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset D8: 00A000A0 00A000A0 00000000 00000000 
Offset DC: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset E0: 00380038 00380038 00000000 00000000 
Offset E4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset E8: 00380038 00380038 00000000 00000000 
Offset EC: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset F0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset F4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset F8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset FC: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 100: FFACFF56 88148200 00030200 00000000 
Offset 104: 08881018 0000BBBB 80000102 00000018 
Offset 108: 20000A00 40000008 50505411 00100000 
Offset 10C: 0F000000 00054064 0AAAA000 00000000 
Offset 110: 00FF0000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 114: 00000000 08CC8888 000E2403 D1E01094 
Offset 118: 01FFFF0F 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 11C: 00000000 0000FFFF 0000FFFF 0000FFFF 
Offset 120: 0000FFFF 0000FFFF 0000FFFF 11111111 
Offset 124: 00000010 00000010 00000000 00000000 
Offset 128: 00000000 12280000 00070440 0710FFF0 
Offset 12C: 00010908 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 130: 00000001 02000001 04000000 04000000 
Offset 134: 04000000 04000000 04000000 04000000 
Offset 138: 00F83FE0 1FF83FE0 1FF83FE0 1FF83FE0 
Offset 13C: 000000BB 00000001 02000001 04000000 
Offset 140: 04000000 04000000 04000000 04000000 
Offset 144: 04000000 00F83FE0 1FF83FE0 1FF83FE0 
Offset 148: 1FF83FE0 000000BB 00020007 00000000 
Offset 14C: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 150: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 154: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 158: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 15C: 00000400 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 160: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 164: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 168: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 16C: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 170: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 174: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 178: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 17C: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 180: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 184: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 188: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 18C: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 190: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 194: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 198: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 19C: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 1A0: 00F00000 01F10000 74F20000 4AF30000 
Offset 1A4: 22224851 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 1A8: 68488834 10282018 23212421 21482286 
Offset 1AC: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00040000 
Offset 1B0: 48800000 00000263 00000202 00000000 
Offset 1B4: 05000A00 0CBDDDDC 00000033 00000044 
Offset 1B8: BBBBBBBB BBBBBBBB 55555555 BBBBBBBB 
Offset 1BC: BBBBBBBB 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 1C0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 80006B01 
Offset 1C4: 04355554 00000000 FFFF0303 00000001 
Offset 1C8: 23F00000 01F10000 00F20000 05F30000 
Offset 1CC: 68488834 10282018 33212421 21482286 
Offset 1D0: 00000202 00000000 00000033 00000044 
Offset 1D4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 1D8: 00A000A0 00A000A0 00000000 00000000 
Offset 1DC: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 1E0: 00380038 00380038 00000000 00000000 
Offset 1E4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 1E8: 00380038 00380038 00000000 00000000 
Offset 1EC: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 1F0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 1F4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 1F8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
Offset 1FC: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.|...........................IBM............... 761295520......
C000:0040 ................08/11/09,05:00:50................c..4c......%...
C000:0080 PA.S.*..S...........BR33093.006.M92.PCI_EXPRESS.DDR3...BR33093.0
C000:00C0 06 M92 DDR3 64bit 680e/800m 
C000:0100 ..... ...(C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. .ATOMBIOSBK-ATI
C000:0140 VER011.022.004.000.033093.BR33093.006 .480003 .115026 . 
C000:0180 .Acer_JV50_TR_M92XT_DDR2\config.h...$...ATOM....[...........%.
C000:01C0 ......^.....PCIR..S.........|.......ATI ATOMBIOS.r>n:...........
C000:0200 .................V......LP. .^..fPfQfRfSfUfVfW..........8......
C000:0240 .f......f.(.....2......p(.o(.k(........'..(.>(...."..DP. u.....
C000:0280 &...g.Mg.......LP.....w..DX.......f.......fP. .....fXt.. f....z.
C000:02C0 ...f_f^f]f[fZfYfX.............F.f3..F...F..R......FZ..........f.
C000:0300 .......f.\.f.L.;.u...f.^.f.N............>...u.............f....e
C000:0340 [email protected].|.So..~.....fs........Ni............Pi.
C000:0380 `i.ri...PMID..pN......................f........................f
C000:03C0 PfR.1f...f....fZfX.fPfR.1f...f....fZfX........u..:&..u..G.....Ou


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Monitor ID AUO22EC: Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB]
Monitor ID SAM00D2: Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB]
Monitor Model SyncMaster
Monitor Vendor AUO


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Installing Xp Acer Aspire 5542G*

I need the full report.
Copy and paste the report to notepad and attach it to the thread using the Go Advance option.


----------



## ScarringDown (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Installing Xp Acer Aspire 5542G*



BCCOMP said:


> I need the full report.
> Copy and paste the report to notepad and attach it to the thread using the Go Advance option.


ok its kinda fixed my buddy installed windows 7 64 bit ultimate on it for me
but i really really really really want to get xp installed so if u can still help me
especially as the windows 7 ultimate is pirated and xp is not 
it failed to attach so i uploaded it to mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/?wtj5ommzwqn


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Installing Xp Acer Aspire 5542G*

I would need the full report under XP (in English if possible).
Win7 may have installed certain drivers that XP does not, so it would be hard for me to deterimine what drivers you need.

Bill


----------



## xyberz09 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Installing Xp Acer Aspire 5542G*

I've got the same notebook (Aspire 5542G) and I want to dual-boot
with Windows XP. When I switch to IDE mode in the BIOS, Win 7 crashes
and doesn't boot up. Reverting the settings to AHCI resolves the issue.
So how do I install Windows XP and not forfeit the benefits offered by AHCI?

I found an AMD AHCI driver by doing a little research.
I'm not sure if it'll help as I haven't tried it yet, but I'll post the link here if anyone wants to try.
I think slipstreaming the driver using nLite would work, but it's only a guess.

URL: http://rapidshare.com/files/161708180/AMD_SATA_AHCI_Controller_Driver.rar
MIRROR: http://www.mediafire.com/?oqsgxgz1zxt
(Via: http://driverscollection.blogspot.com/2008/11/amd-sata-ahci-controller-driver.html)


I'm a little busy right now but I'll try it out soon and if it works,
I'll post the EVEREST hardware report generated under WinXP.
If it does work, does that mean Windows XP will support AHCI features like
hot-swapping (hot-plugging) and native command queuing?

I have another query. Do I need to install Windows XP (64-bit) to make full use
of my notebook's 4GB memory?
I've read somewhere that WinXP 32-bit supports memory only upto 3GB.
Is that correct?

And would installing the 64-bit version improve performance and efficiency
if I have a 64-bit processor? (AMD Turion II X2 M500, 2.2 GHz)


===================================================================
PS: I found this post somewhere on the internet. It supposedly solves the whole problem.
I haven't tried it out yet, but I will... soon.
URL: http://www.notebook.gen.tr/acer-notebook-f28/acer-aspire-5542-laptop-windows-xp-drivers-t10337.html (Turkish site)
(Translated: http://bit.ly/Aspire5542G_WinXP_Drivers)


----------



## ScarringDown (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Installing Xp Acer Aspire 5542G*

ok i installed it and installed all the drivers except the ati one it wont work the ati install manager isntalls ati smbus ati install manager but thats it no driver in the 32 bit version wich i also tried for a while i got around this by having it search for the driver and it would install now it wont work it doesnt find it i really need some help with this

P.S i got the driver from drivergenius


----------



## ScarringDown (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Installing Xp Acer Aspire 5542G*

Ok I Fixed And Installed It Il Upload a Pack Off All the drivers that worked for me ranging from the bluetooth and webcam to the ati drivers

ps sorry for the double post it wont let me edit


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Installing Xp Acer Aspire 5542G*

So this thread can be closed?


----------



## ScarringDown (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Installing Xp Acer Aspire 5542G*

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SK7ZD5ED
heres the pack its very large because the catalyst takes up quite a lot of size 
this contains setups and inf so you can use device manager to search these are for xp 64 bit

P.S yes this thread can now officialy be closed


----------

